# Fate of Flagged Occupations in the New SOL Update for 2014



## Manita25 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nowadays most of people including myself are concerned as to what shall be fate of the flagged occupations which in fact were on borderline in terms of their inclusion in the present SOL (2013). A list of the aforesaid Flagged Occupations can be seen on Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) website.


Can some experienced members please comment on the fate of these Flagged Occupations as far as their inclusion in the upcoming SOL update in July, 2014 is concerned. Will all or most of these occupations find their way in the new update or there are grim chances of them getting included.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Two months after I had applied for assessment, my occupation was flagged. A few of us were very worried and we even started a thread on the topic. 
But, I was able to get my visa after all. I think that it was about a year after I received my visa that the occupation was finally removed from the list.

Note: Sorry, but I just looked at the SOL, and my occupation is still there. So that makes a good 2 years that it has been "flagged". I also see "Accountant" flagged. But accountant has been flagged now for almost five years.


----------



## Manita25 (Dec 26, 2013)

Well Stormgal !!! 

Thanks for your prompt reply.........That gave me some hope.....

Regards...


----------



## mckc (Jan 13, 2014)

On the issue of flagged occupations can anyone shade so light on the fate of:

UNIT GROUP 2335 INDUSTRIAL, MECHANICAL AND PRODUCTION ENGINEERS 

233511 Industrial Engineer 
233512 Mechanical Engineer 
233513 Production or Plant Engineer

Has this occupation group been flagged before? will this group still be on the 2014/15 list? Seniors please help?
I am on a knife edge as to whether I can get my visa on time if they indeed get removed from the SOL list.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Occupations are flagged to keep an eye on them for future in terms of market demand etc. It does not necessarily mean that such occupations would be unable to make into next year's SOL.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

mckc said:


> On the issue of flagged occupations can anyone shade so light on the fate of:
> 
> UNIT GROUP 2335 INDUSTRIAL, MECHANICAL AND PRODUCTION ENGINEERS
> 
> ...


It seems to me that it will be taking long time to re-open the sub-groups, even now WA has released the news that they closed these sub-groups for state nomination.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All ,

Can any one share their knowledge on this ..

Can anyone launch EOI with a positive skills assessment even after removal of the skill.

What i mean is if an individual got a posititve skills assessment before July 2014 and if his skill is removed from new SOL( which will be effective from Jul 1st 2014) can he launch an EOI as the result of skill assessment is valid for 2 years as per the Skill select website.

Regards


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

Ajith said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Can any one share their knowledge on this ..
> 
> ...


No way mate, if they remove the profession from the list, it doesn't matter if you already have a skill assessment or not, they won't issue invites for that professions anyway.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> No way mate, if they remove the profession from the list, it doesn't matter if you already have a skill assessment or not, they won't issue invites for that professions anyway.


Thanks Paddy for your quick reply. So you mean in that case there is of no use even the skills assessment is valid for 2 years .So you mean we need to launch EOI before July 1st if i am right provided you have 60 points ready.

Is that right?

Regards
Ajith


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Ignore this


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Thanks Paddy for your quick reply. So you mean in that case there is of no use even the skills assessment is valid for 2 years .So you mean we need to launch EOI before July 1st if i am right provided you have 60 points ready.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...


just wanna add on

u need to lodge an EOI *and* get an Invite by July 1st


----------

